# P07 Duty with extended barrel and night sights



## Jayghf1978 (Jun 11, 2013)

Happy Friday ladies and gents.

Tired of waiting for the models of CZ I prefer to become available, today I settled for the CZ P07 Duty, with the extended barrel and night sights.

I would have been satisfied with the regular P07 Duty, but the only 9mm model they had was the extended barrel with the sights. I did not want to go home empty handed once again, so I snatched it up for 583+ tax.

Could some one go into depth the significance of both features? I had seen the regular P07 go as low as 489 but didn't capitalize on it in hopes of reaching the ever elusive SP01. The extra quarter inch of barrel plus some night sights equaling $100 seems far fetched.

Thank you in advance and have a nice week end.


----------

